
Support of OpenBSD pledge(2) in programming languages - ligurio
https://gist.github.com/ligurio/f6114bd1df371047dd80ea9b8a55c104
======
rgacote
I was just listening to Theo's pledge presentation
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_7S1eqKsFk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_7S1eqKsFk))
and immediately wondered how this is applied to scripting languages.

The github link for Python seems to be a high-level wrapping of the entire
Python environment itself. I was wondering if there is a way to surface pledge
in an environment such as Python so that a developer could drop privileges,
for example, open files for writing and then drop the privilege to open any
further files.

